# So, what's your phobia?



## TGC (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to know what makes you guys panick in fear?

I personally hate Spiders, but who doesn't, I get goosebumps when I see them:S 

How about you guys???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2006)

Nothing really makes me panic in fear, I'm too manly for that.

I am wary of spiders though, not afraid, just wary.

I used to be slightly afraid of heights, and I am still wary of them, but not to the point that I'd call it a phobia.


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't stand insects couse i think they're disgusting not because i'm afraid.

So i guess i don't have any phobia.


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 6, 2006)

Tight spaces. Or just generally having my ability to move around restricted by something.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 6, 2006)

fear of failling

fear of dying alone


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 6, 2006)

_Naruto fillers .._


----------



## princesstaco (Jan 6, 2006)

I am afraid of failing.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 6, 2006)

Fear of cyclists wearing spandex.

People who look like they have glass eyes.

Night hags.

Static channels on television.

Wax.

Blank eyes (not eyes that have been rolled back).

Alright, they're not actually phobias. But they make me panic. Really badly. Except for maybe the first two. And wax. I just put that one in for fun.


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 6, 2006)

i´m afraid of height and i used to be afraid of the darkness, but i quit that when i realised i would miss alot staying home, because of that


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hights... I didnt know until I went on an expedition and had to see the huge ass fall and no protection around me... (Although it was fairly safe) when we we're going up a mountain.

It was this small moment where it wasn't a walk and we had to climb these rocks... and about 2-3 meters to my back was the fall.

I was so scared I started crying, so gay I know.

Anyways Im not scared of heights as long as their is something protecting me, a glass or in an airplane or on a rollercoaster... But when its open like that... 

Im not scared of Rats but... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## blizeH (Jan 6, 2006)

Just about everything scares me!

Absolutely petrified of spiders and most bugs, I'm afraid of the dark, I'm afraid of just about anything that's even slightly creepy the television or in a video game, I'm afraid of heights, I'm scared of wasps and finally I'm scared of big groups of chav-like youths, but then again who isn't? xD

Not a particularly brave guy, me!


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a phobia of phobia threads.


----------



## nibs (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm scared of many things.
Lately, I've been thinking of childbirth and the idea really freaks me out.
I know, it's a miracle of life that a little being is coming out of you.
Then again, A LITTLE BEING IS COMING OUT OF YOU


----------



## Korey (Jan 6, 2006)

Lets just say I have a big sickness and thats my phobia.


----------



## olaf (Jan 6, 2006)

The only phobia I have is the fear of dying before doing sth that would make me proud. That's all.

BTW Sometimes things listed above scare me, but it ain't phobia.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 6, 2006)

Heights..///


----------



## green tea96 (Jan 6, 2006)

There not really phobias but things that really scare/gross/creep me out are:
-failure
-people touching the inside of my bellybutton
-something sharp  cutting someones throat
-huge adams apples
-bugs


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2006)

I have vertigo, i litterally feel sick and out of space in high location ( like bridges) for some reason i see my self toppling over, distance seem to get closer.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 6, 2006)

Not really a phobia buut... an elevator falling with me in it. >_<


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 6, 2006)

forgettin to strap myself


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Jan 6, 2006)

scared of bees...oh whoops not phobia  erm...then i aint sure XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 6, 2006)

Social situations. >_______>


----------



## LordOfWesternLand (Jan 6, 2006)

I have penisphobia...I'm dead serious!


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 6, 2006)

Being confined within a tight space, or being stuck in a high place.

In other words, elevators. And ferris wheels.


----------



## Hellcrow (Jan 6, 2006)

Heights....


----------



## Dommy (Jan 6, 2006)

I am a little afraid of the heights.


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 6, 2006)

If it has 4 legs or more, it dies. By either my mom's hands or by Lysol. It DIES.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 6, 2006)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> If it has 4 legs or more, it dies. By either my mom's hands or by Lysol. It DIES.


*remembers you totally spazzing out on the phone*

I'm scurred to death of black girls with new shoes in a crowd of seagulls.


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 6, 2006)

Naota said:
			
		

> *remembers you totally spazzing out on the phone*
> 
> I'm scurred to death of black girls with new shoes in a crowd of seagulls.


>__>

I totally didn't just laugh at that. And I just remembered another phobia. It's called " 'fro boy" phobia. A short description: Boys with fro's that ADD in math class about miniature elephants that come in all sorts of different colors. D:


----------



## Kyratashi (Jan 6, 2006)

I used to have arachnophobia... now I actually like spiders...
And I seldom kill them, I usually just relocate them to the outside.

I am a bit phobic of blood and hospitals though


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2006)

Heights for me... although I've been working on it for a long time, but I don't think I've ever really freaked out about it... more like just jitters.

Giant rats will make me scream and run away in a jittery fit. Their tails are just SO freaky.

I also get jittery when swimming in a large pool of water in which I don't know what's underneath... 

Those are just jitters though. I don't know if they're actual phobias... since one should be wary when swimming out in the open like that or while looking down at some place from a great height, without any blockade or safety zone. Rats... they're freaky.:S


----------



## zabotage (Jan 6, 2006)

*Blood* freeks me out  countless times iv passed out because iv had a nose bleed or just the other month me and my mates were flicking these industrial sized alastick band at eachother (not from very far, im talkin inches away) and my mates blood vestle/vain poped or something in his leg, and i had to go to the bath room and splash freezing cold water on myself to keep myself awake, oh and the time i pirced my mates ear... that wasnt a good one :/ but its got me into dodgy situations before, like falling does the stairs/ falling out of windows, banging my head, etc etc

even thinking about blood that iv seen makes me feel weird, but if i know the blood isnt real im fine.. so yeah id say its a phobia


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Spiders, spiders, spiders. And more spiders. I can't even get close enough to kill one. I'm just deathly afraid of them.


----------



## Masah (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm afraid of using my manliness to a certain extent and cause Judgment Day.

Just remember folks...Masahs' tears cure cancer, too bad he's never cried.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't really understand why so many people are afraid of spiders... maybe it's just your internal warning system telling you to keep away from potential danger.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 6, 2006)

green tea96 (13 yrs. old) said:
			
		

> There not really phobias but things that really scare/gross/creep me out are:
> 
> -people touching the inside of my bellybutton
> -something sharp  cutting someones throat



_National Child Abuse Hotline
1-800-4-A-CHILD
(1-800-422-4453)

Available 24 hours a day 

Always on Call 
The Childhelp USA? National Child Abuse Hotline is dedicated to the prevention of child abuse. Serving the United States, Canada, U.S. Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico, and Guam, the Hotline is staffed 24 hours daily with professional crisis counselors who utilize a database of thousands of resources*

* ** When that happens again sweetie, no matter who does that to you - call that FREE number immediately!*
_


----------



## GaaraOfTheSandbox (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights. Open heights like high-dives.
And I have severe emetophobia. I'm DEATHLY afraid of throwing up. TO the point where it becomes a medical condition. I developed a small eating disorder after my cousin puked in my room. AND the whole room had to be rearranged and repainted otherwise I wouldn't sleep in it. I still get pale and shakey if I'm around someone who has just gotten sick. I won't even stay in my house if someone in it has a stomache bug. SO LAME! >_<


----------



## meekozy (Jan 7, 2006)

Clowns...damn they are fucking scary


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm afraid of spiders and darkness


----------



## son_michael (Jan 7, 2006)

bees..I hate bees....they scare the crap out of me


----------



## Dilemma (Jan 7, 2006)

Zombies. And scary little girls from The Ring and The Grudge.

In other words, nothing realistic.


----------



## Northern Nomad (Jan 7, 2006)

Spiders. Probably because of a thing that happened when I was about 4-5 years old, but strangely enough about 1-2 years after that I could look at huge spiders, huge scorpions and that shit without being scared.
I really hate my phobia because it stops me from many things...

Anything that has more than 4 legs and is smaller than I am in a natural way and is alive deserves to be crushed!


----------



## Neenah (Jan 7, 2006)

INSECTS!
X_X


----------



## whichdan (Jan 7, 2006)

Bugs, spiders, whatever.  They're all terrible.

I get along with bugs better than spiders, though.


----------



## gnutte (Jan 7, 2006)

I get very uneasy/worried in crowded areas, don't like too much people on the same place. I guess that is the closest thing that would fit as a phobia that i have.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 7, 2006)

Spiders... I will always be afraid of them


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 7, 2006)

Just thought of another one.

Kind of irrational fear, but I have a fear of the sea. Just because of the kind of creatures it holds, and because you can't see anything coming toward you through the water. Making me nervous just thinking abbout it...


----------



## ez (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know, but if I did I sure as well wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jan 7, 2006)

The funny thing is that I'm a girl and I'm afraid of little children and pregenant women. Very weird.


----------



## vanh (Jan 7, 2006)

Snakes , that's nearly the main reason why i hate Oro


----------



## Shishou (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a phobia of wrists.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah I admit it.  I'm afraid of Snakes, bugs, spiders, and other creepy crawlies...yeah a dude saying creepy crawlies.  I just don't like bugs.  There's a story behind this....oh and I have a huge dog phobia as well.  There's a story behind that as well.

When I was around 3 years old, there was like a neighborhood dog, that everyone liked, but it was a big dog, and I didn't want to get near it, so my father would always force me to get near the dog, and I'd get chased down the block by a dog.  This went on for months.  He would force me near the dog, the dog would chase me, and everyone would laugh.  I now can't get near any dog without paniking.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2006)

fear of dying
fear of being stalked
fear of eating something that still has its head on it
fear of not watching naruto (lol.)
fear of too many bugs
fear of ghost stories
fear of loneliness

and a lot more that would take up 10 sheets of paper to fill up


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jan 8, 2006)

Heights. I literally freeze when I'm at high altitudes.

Edit: And maybe fear of embarassment.


----------



## GayNinja (Jan 8, 2006)

Water, heights, germs, testicular cancer.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2006)

Gay people, asian people, black people, women who hate men, ugly people, mexican people, the guy who works with me, crazy people, fat people, stupid people...

Im just joking.


----------



## Kagi (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmmm....
One word...Pantophobia. That pretty much describes me...


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

I think heights and insects. I don't know why though.


----------



## faux_fox (Jan 8, 2006)

*Boredom!!!*  That's what I fear.  It actually gives me the chills.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 8, 2006)

...sleep...it creeps me out being blacked out without knowing what's going on around me for hours on end...


----------



## C?k (Jan 8, 2006)

tight spaces


----------



## Tenacious D (Jan 8, 2006)

Tombs. They creep me out


----------



## Kashama (Jan 8, 2006)

Spiders, i scream the girliest scream if one comes at me when im trying to kill it. Note : for killing it i have to summon up a ton of courage.


----------



## Devilish Angel (Jan 8, 2006)

Rats and cockroaches. I freak out even if they're dead.


----------



## Chuck inactive (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm petrified of deep water, lakes, basically any kind of place where I can swim in and can't see the bottom. I almost died 2 years ago, when my sister pushed me off this rowing boat, and left me hanging there. I mean I can swim without any problem, im just scared of whats in the water...I guess I shouldnt have watched the JAWS series when I was younger.


----------



## Kiie-chan (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't stand spiders...and caterpillars...And knowing that I hate spiders, my dad once killed this HUMONGOUS black huntsman spider and decided to chase me around the house dangling it in my face...=_=


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 9, 2006)

I am abolsolutely shit scared of any type of bugs, expecially spiders. Eight eyes and eight legs isn't something you would want to love. *shudders*


----------



## Ecnafoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I dont like water because lack of air, but i still swim once in a while... so no phobia just bein cautious.


----------



## Rook (Jan 9, 2006)

Being unable to breathe, so I've always been nervous going into swimming pools. Funny, because I've never learned to swim and I'm taking a swimming course this semester.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Jan 9, 2006)

My fear when I was young was getting locked in to a museum. My mom used to always go to the bathroom at the last minute and one time, when I was about 5,  I wandered off and got lost within the narrow cooridors. My mom found me freaking out and its stayed with me. I'm okay with it now (not like I would not go to museums cuz of it) but I still do have issues when I'm in any place getting locked up where I don't have access to the keys. 

Other phobias: Spiders (since camp when I got stuck in a black widow's web - fun fear for an Archeologist!), heights (forced myself to climb Chichen Itza Pyramid so I guess I can face it), Drowning (i'm a good swimmer - grew up with a pool in the yard - but its almost happened to me twice - once cuz I was strangled by someone who couldn't swim, once cuz I was knocked out by a plastic red bucket thrown by my 3 year old (at the time) brother)

And my biggest fear: loosing my memories. My grandmother died of premature Alzeimers before I was born so that really freaks me out.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 9, 2006)

Spiders always freak me out.  I can't stand looking at them, and killing them is even harder. >.<


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 9, 2006)

just dieing really. im not scared of heights at all. unless of course it envolves dieing

edit: its scientifically proven that video games cure arachnophobia


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2006)

Claustrophobia is always a problem as well as Height o' phobia but that is natural and instinctual.

My only real irational one is I fear inanimate objects in a human shape that come to life and are murderous. I hate dolls. DAMN YOU CHUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 9, 2006)

i actually cant think of anything im affraid of

i used to be affraid of the dark like every little kid but not any more 

hmm i dont know nothnig really i guess


----------



## dylec (Jan 9, 2006)

Heh, just in case you wanna know your official/'scientific' term for your phobia, see


----------



## Citachan (Jan 10, 2006)

hm...not sure if it's considered a phobia but I can't stand being high up unless I'm moving (like being swung around lol)

I couldn't possibly stand being on top of a building since I can't even stand on a chair withought getting all nervous and dizzy. Funny thing is...put me on one of those huge spinning rides at a fair that go super high and I'm fine..unless it's stops with me at the top xD

Oh yeah..and I don't like sharks or bugs or anything creepy crawly in general.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 10, 2006)

Grasshoppers, mainly. Well, and locusts, anything that really resembles a grasshopper. I remember playing this game once and there was a card with a grasshopper drawn on it, and I screamed and threw the whole deack across the room XD It's not on the phobia list, though ): Maybe I'm the only one, aside from Dali, lol. Strangely enough, spiders are the only bug that don't entirely gross me out o.o

Oh, and becoming fat. That's not on there either -__- And whales... So big. I used to have dreams about whales chasing me around, or that I was sitting on the wharf where I used to live and a whale would swim up and brush my feet.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 10, 2006)

my phobia is..if I met you all on the street.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 10, 2006)

Raonel said:
			
		

> my phobia is..if I met you all on the street.



awww...you don't wanna meet me? *EMO tear* j/k jk


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2006)

I am a kind of paranoic about tsunamis and the damn super volcanoes,because the both can kill me by a terrible and super scary way.Tsunamis because my town is near to the sea, and the super volcanoes because they can eliminate the mankind at any moment.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 10, 2006)

lmao at this: 

"fear of ideas" "fear of music" lol and the list goes on


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a strange kind of acrophobia/agoraphobia blend.  I tend to freak out in rooms with high ceilings.


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 19, 2006)

I have fear on heights. I can feel my stomach dance in circles. :S


----------



## hitori78 (Jan 30, 2006)

Anything with more than 4 legs must die....


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 30, 2006)

I know theres a term for my phobia, but i cant recall what it was at the moment. Anyway, it was described as "the fear of nothingness"

I get really uneasy when i dont get any input from one of my senses, such as when im in complete darkness or its all silent. During a blackout before i actually found out i had trouble sleeping without the steady humming of my computer. I suppose fear of the dark is a variation of this phobia.

The explaination for it is of corse very simple: A humans greatest fear is not existing. And ones senses is what assuers you that there is a world around you. So my nightmare would be to be set adrift in a large black void, with no ligt, no sound, and no items to touch. 

So i dont think id be too big a fan of space . But at least there you can look at the stars to make shure your eyes are still working


----------



## mow (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm arachnophobic.


----------



## Escapethelust (Jan 31, 2006)

er...roaches.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, cockroaches.., esp when they're crawling in my bed while a sleep


----------



## ethanarc (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm....

Sorry people, not sure yet.

If i find any, i'll let you know


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

*Spiders I hate spiders.*


----------



## Kitti Kat (Jan 31, 2006)

It HAS to cockaroaches. Just thinking about them get's me nautious.


----------



## Splintered (Jan 31, 2006)

Erm.  I turn into an absolute little girl in the presence of needles.  It's stupid but I can't even watch other people get stuck with them.  I use to have bad social phobia, and probably still do it's lessened now since I worked through retail.  Instead I'm angry and bitter.




> Anything with more than 4 legs must die....


Preach it.


----------



## xyie (Jan 31, 2006)

Im afraid of snakes


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 31, 2006)

Heights!!!


----------



## Kyo_Kitty999 (Jan 31, 2006)

_starchy things...._


----------



## accord1018 (Jan 31, 2006)

Being unsuccessful. I think that goes for most people.


----------



## sharinggan (Jan 31, 2006)

Keiryu said:
			
		

> Heights!!!



amen to that!


----------



## Lorii (Feb 1, 2006)

toads i'm petrified of toads


----------



## XrangerX (Feb 1, 2006)

Prob if anything i would be afraid of (in the future) having my family murdered infront of me and me not being able to stop etc being held back that kinda crap... Not really a phobia i just hate to think of that happenning


----------



## mgrace (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a little scared of heights and little animals....

I'm scared of kissing a HeSHE......... but that was when I was 18-20


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:
			
		

> forgettin to strap myself


Idiot!

Are you a human or a machine? 

My phobia: Claustrophobia in regards to very, very, very small spaces... Sucks.



			
				Trojan Man said:
			
		

> I'm a little scared of heights and little animals....
> 
> I'm scared of kissing a HeSHE......... but that was when I was 18-20


So nowadays you don't mind?


----------



## ~Redchaos325~ (Feb 1, 2006)

Spiders, thats Arachniphobia, I think, uhhh *shuders*


----------



## Shal (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm scared of birds. I think you call that Ornitophobia...

I remember being scared of birds since I was small. Even a small chick makes me jump....*__*;


----------



## accord1018 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm scared of the day I find out 24 will no longer be shown on TV. =p


----------



## Heldensheld (Feb 2, 2006)

Noobs............


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate spiders with a passion.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2006)

moths. weird, huh.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 2, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> moths. weird, huh.


Not really.  Moths fall under the creepy crawlies category for me *see post burried under other posts*.  In fact, I'm so scared of butterflies, it's not even funny.  They're so disgusting looking.  You ever see one close up?  Jeeze it's so...eewwww 3.  I don't care what designs are on their creepy wings, those things just freak me the hell out.


----------



## FEFFRock (Feb 2, 2006)

I am scared of tight spaces


----------



## Swimfan908 (Feb 2, 2006)

Water, it scares the shit out of me


----------



## Spunkey (Feb 2, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Not really.  Moths fall under the creepy crawlies category for me *see post burried under other posts*.  In fact, I'm so scared of butterflies, it's not even funny.  They're so disgusting looking.  You ever see one close up?  Jeeze it's so...eewwww 3.  I don't care what designs are on their creepy wings, those things just freak me the hell out.


They freak me out too, they got like furry antennae and crap, I been scared of em since one landed on my arm one night and it was huge, when it flew away its antenna came off and stuck to my arm, was all furry and gross

Im also scared of murky water, like when you're swiming in the ocean and you cant see anything around you, theres too many freaky sea critters, not to mention sharks


----------



## Rocklee88 (Feb 2, 2006)

definitely mothophobic ~_~


----------



## John Fuuma (Feb 2, 2006)

I am afraid of heat. I'm serious, I am a horible cook because I fear being burned so I can't get the food off the pan and IT gets burned.


----------



## KuroKaster (Feb 2, 2006)

spiders....but strangly...spider-man is my numberone favorite character of all time.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 2, 2006)

Heights.  If there isn't a good solid railing between me and the 500 ft drop, then I won't even get near the edge.


----------



## Railith (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm afraid of falling, not heights but falling from them.


----------



## Surab (Feb 2, 2006)

yo momas my phobia


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 2, 2006)

...I can't learn to swim because i hate the sensation of the water around me... even if I'm not afraid of reduced spaces... oh and moths... little ones no... but the more big the more i want to run...


----------



## sexcrave (Feb 3, 2006)

I am afriad of bitches...


----------



## CHEEZEWILLENDYOU! (Feb 3, 2006)

Im afraid of Bee's ever since I was little and one stung the shit out of me


----------



## Leen (Feb 3, 2006)

klaustrobophic, aka tight places. I hate that and I certainly need more space for myself. I cant stand sitting in a small place.


----------



## sceeZer (Feb 3, 2006)

hights no doubt. cant even climp a ladder without getting shaky


----------



## Ardus (Feb 3, 2006)

Insects.
Bees/Wasps times that by 200.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Feb 3, 2006)

Big heights not small ladder type heighs..... say if im lookin off a mountain i'll get  abit scared because i think i might fall because of the wind or something :/


----------



## hazeleyes73 (Feb 3, 2006)

Im afraid of spiders


----------



## Strykerking (Feb 3, 2006)

im not real great with public speaking in some situations, but im over that now.

hmmmm... i dont really have a phobia i guess.

exept.... SPOILERS!


----------



## minori (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't have a real phobia, I guess. But the thought on loneliness and failing in things really important to me are scary. And I don't really know why, but I have this weird fear of using English. Mainly _writing_ English. I know I can't be that bad in it cos I've been studying it for 10 years now, but for some reason I fear that I do some stupid mistakes and sound awkward and all the native and otherwise good speakers laugh at me... -__- It's really irritating and it doesn't help if I keep telling myself that I'm not that bad...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 8, 2006)

My two greatest enemies are:

Speaking in front of an live audience/big crowds

and

Clowns.......


----------



## xeno (Feb 8, 2006)

Bee's and wasps, and spiders. Those are my worst one's. I love to swim and go to the lake and such, but drowning is my most feared way of possible death.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 8, 2006)

how about, wasps and bees


----------



## Koala (Feb 8, 2006)

Clowns and Porta-Potties


----------



## Mandybear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmm i'm klaustrobophic when it comes to people sitting on my legs and i've always been *terrified* of ants and wasps.I used to be afraid of bee's to but then I hit one with a fly swatter when it was up against the window and it exploded


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm an heliophobe.


----------



## Merryweather (Feb 8, 2006)

Bugs.. Anything that's creepy, crawly, slimy, and/or furry. *shudders* 
I freak out even when I see a picture of one. I always have to hide it with a sheet of paper whenever I read the bio textbook and come across a pic of one. lol  It's pretty serious as to me being unable to kill a dinky little spider in the room. I always get someone else to do it for me. >>


----------



## illmater (Feb 8, 2006)

being the center of attention

wasps if they sting me im allergic to them i have to go to the hospital and get a special shot if i dont ill die


----------



## Slazarith (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm afraid of oxygen.


----------



## yikaln (Feb 9, 2006)

i scared of height...

just recently, giving speech...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2006)

Homos.

Eveytime I see a homo, I break out in hives, my heart starts pounding, and I start sweating. I feel the sudden urgency of life and death come over me, and I panic!! I FEAR FOR MY VERY LIFE EVERYTIME I SEE A HOMO!


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 9, 2006)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Homos.
> 
> Eveytime I see a homo, I break out in hives, my heart starts pounding, and I start sweating. I feel the sudden urgency of life and death come over me, and I panic!! I FEAR FOR MY VERY LIFE EVERYTIME I SEE A HOMO!



ditto, but maybe without the life and death sensation and hives O.o 

^^


----------



## yikaln (Feb 9, 2006)

i scared of height...

just recently, giving speech...


----------



## ygraine (Feb 9, 2006)

oh......well...i hate the cockroach...is disgusting


----------



## Calundann (Feb 9, 2006)

Im scared of birds... And even though my parents knew about it they bought a crazy parrot that keeps attacking me when its out flying. I hate that critter, I even have a picture of it:
Sucky quality, I took the picture with my phone.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Feb 9, 2006)

My only real phobia is Spiders, I jsut hate the things, they creep around your house our cloths, just the sight of them makes me want to kill them in self deffense, yes as funny as it sounds.  I dont liek the whole black eyes with that little glare, the eight legs that make your hair stand on end, ugh....Ithink this is mostly due to the trama i had when i was 2 years old. Had a wolf spider crawl out of my closet while i was playing with legos and the thing bit me and walk back to the closet.


----------



## Kduff (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm honestly starting to get a phobia of trusting people.  Not necessarily a real phobia, but definitely a huge fear.  It doesn't seem like people care about being trustworthy, dependable people these days, but hopefully I've just had the wrong friends and girlfriends.  I'm still waiting for that person who thinks more of their friends than themselves, such as I do.  I can't even fathom the amount of times I've went out of my way to help my friends, just to have them turn down my plea for help because "they don't want to get involved."  I absolutely hate that line.  Someone calling you a fatherless hobo with more children than teeth?  Well, they aren't calling me that, so why should I care?  _I don't really want to get involved._  Ho hum people.


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2006)

spiders!! :|


----------



## pi321 (Feb 9, 2006)

Not afraid of bug or NORMAL animals...those that go crazy like a wolf with a taste for human flesh<--adrenline pumping sprint for the nearest shotgun...Well I'm afraid of heights too but that's only if I look down...


----------



## Yumi123 (Feb 9, 2006)

most of my friends are scared of bugs,tight spaces,heights,ect. The only thing im scared of is a slow death, fast deaths are fine, but slow deaths cause suffering and i hate that


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 9, 2006)

Yumi123 said:
			
		

> most of my friends are scared of bugs,tight spaces,heights,ect. The only thing im scared of is a slow death, fast deaths are fine, but slow deaths cause suffering and i hate that



Like being buried alive

The one that I alwayz think of (for some reason)

is crawling thru a vent and it ends up gettin smaller and smaller
and I get stuck and can't move
and just end up dying...lol


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 9, 2006)

I hate heights if I look down, but recently I've started to get over that. Also, the thought of being in a small space underground, a small bright space (but I do like dark, small spaces, figure that one out 'cause I can't), or in an elevator in an underground parking garage (I refuse to use them, I take the stairs).  I'm also afraid of loud sudden noises.


----------



## Spiderluver (Feb 10, 2006)

*Well*

Well as my screen name states I'm obviously not scared of spiders I'm also not afraid of heights nor clown (not any more) cockroaches (just hate them) or other creepy crawlers.I enjoy inclosed dark spaces I embrace the darkness and welcome it when the opportunity presents itself.
I'm not afraid of being alone I fear no one in person nor do I fear death.
After all these areas there is only but one thing that scares me enough to actually bring fear within my eyes. You probably might find this quite strange let alone ridiculous but what I fear most is ................................
.....................................................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................................
...................................................................
..............................................................
.........................................................
....................................................
...............................................
...........................................
........................................
...................................
................................
...........................
.......................
....................
.................
.............
.........
......
....
...
..
.
the color PINK! PALE PINK!BARBIE PINK!the type of pink placed upon little girl dresses! The type of Pink that says "HI IM (name) WANNA PLAY!" In a very creepyway! And dolls anytype especially porceline (clay llike doll) DOlls

But as some say "there's nothing to fear but fear itself."


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2006)

I HATE insects but its not that bad that I'd call it a phobia...
I'd rather avoid bugs than remove it, but if there's no other choice (like, my girl who's more afraid than I am lmao) I'd just remove it and act normal (dying a slow painfull death inside XD).


----------



## LorD GothmoG (Feb 10, 2006)

Lack of air.And loosing posibility to be proud of myself before death.


----------



## Bshj (Feb 10, 2006)

A phobia is an irrational fear, so being scared of you family being murdered or being wiped out by a volcano (or lack of air), not phobias.


----------



## A3-kun (Feb 10, 2006)

All things slimey and having to do something infront of a croud.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 10, 2006)

Fear of stinky feet!!!


----------



## Kitty (Feb 10, 2006)

I feel rather silly about this, but...

*Chipping, knocking out or damaging my front teeth.* Oh my fucking gawd, I'd die. There has to be someone on here with this same fear. This literally consumes me.


----------



## moer (Feb 11, 2006)

like many said...spiders, creepy mofos


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 12, 2006)

I have social anxiety, I can't stand being around too many people, especially if I don't know them. I always feel like I'm going to make a fool out of myself even if things are going well...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 12, 2006)

i dont like wild rats and mice...especially when they run by you and surprise you...-_-


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 12, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> I feel rather silly about this, but...
> 
> *Chipping, knocking out or damaging my front teeth.* Oh my fucking gawd, I'd die. There has to be someone on here with this same fear. This literally consumes me.


Zomga, I'm totally with you!  Actually, just an irrational fear of losing any or all my teeth in general.  It's amazing how many nightmares I've had about my teeth falling out and leaving behind nasty, bloody decaying gums.  I'm brushing, flossing, and mouthwashing like mad crazy for a week or so after I get one of those dreams.  Which is often.

I HATE blood.  I've nearly fainted twice at the sight of it.  I couldn't donate blood because I'm so deathly afraid of it.  That, and needles.  Well, anything medical or hospital related in general, which is funny because I heart Kabuto so much, and he's a medic-nin.  I freak out whenever I see surgery scenes on TV, and I absolutely DESPISE the Discovery Health Channel for it.

I'm also freakishly afraid of elevator doors.  I'm convinced one day I'll get smashed somehow by them.  Most people are afraid of elevators because they make them feel claustrophobic.  I'm just afraid of the doors.

I wouldn't say this is a fear, but I hate seeing bare feet.  Feet are nasty, no matter how well-groomed.  Put on some shoes, geez.  I can't even stand certain sandals because they're just straps that wrap all over feet.  Ew.  And those jelly shoes that were in fashion last year...ew, sweaty feet much?  Foot fetishes can just die, too.  Ugh.  x.x;;


----------



## nessa17 (Feb 12, 2006)

leather faced plaga chainsaw carring men
coming after meh when i don't have 
any shot gun shells or grenads.
yup dreamt about that last night
it was the worst


----------



## BlueBleach (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a phobia about heights,needles and clowns


----------



## Sakashi (Feb 13, 2006)

Homophobia


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't like heights or spiders and that's about it.  I don't worry about too much.


----------



## kire (Feb 13, 2006)

> Zomga, I'm totally with you! Actually, just an irrational fear of losing any or all my teeth in general. It's amazing how many nightmares I've had about my teeth falling out and leaving behind nasty, bloody decaying gums.


yeah i have those dreams..I hate them, and they scare the shit out of me when i cant wake myself up! other phobias...snakes, centapedes, ugly ass creepy crawlers..


----------



## omni1337 (Feb 14, 2006)

I fear Idiots.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 14, 2006)

Old people driving cars. Whenever I see them I run and hide behind a building that will not break when they run into it!


----------



## ramenjunkie (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't like spiders, chewable vitamins, knives, needles, escalators (what if your pants got stuck?) or dead bodies.. oh, and bald people, of course.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Feb 15, 2006)

insects, pitch black, claustrophobic, fear of hights, speaking to groups, clowns ...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 15, 2006)

Whoreophobia I hate Prostitutes,Whores,Hoes,Bitchs, Etc


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 15, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> I HATE blood.  I've nearly fainted twice at the sight of it.  I couldn't donate blood because I'm so deathly afraid of it.  That, and needles.  Well, anything medical or hospital related in general, which is funny because I heart Kabuto so much, and he's a medic-nin.  I freak out whenever I see surgery scenes on TV, and I absolutely DESPISE the Discovery Health Channel for it.
> 
> I'm also freakishly afraid of elevator doors.  I'm convinced one day I'll get smashed somehow by them.  Most people are afraid of elevators because they make them feel claustrophobic.  I'm just afraid of the doors.



Omg! I'm so with you on those! I DESPISE blood. The only blood I can handle seeing is blood in anime. That's it. Oh yeah, ever since I've been a little kid, I have been mortified by elevators....and escalators! I'm so scared that if I step on the escalator too early, my clothes will get caught in the little steppy cracks....and I'll eventually die lol. Other things I'm afraid of are:

1. The dark (for reasons I would not like to discuss)
2. Insects (seriously, why did God create insects?)
3. HEIGHTS (need I say more?!)


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 15, 2006)

Hasuo Chaos said:
			
		

> Fear of stinky feet!!!



I despize feet in general.  They disgust me.


----------



## Fareru (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights. The higher off the ground I get the more antsy and paniced I get. It sucks, because I want to go to the UK but the planes freak me out


----------



## Flaxen Snail (Feb 15, 2006)

haku_icemirrors said:
			
		

> Omg! I'm so with you on those! I DESPISE blood. The only blood I can handle seeing is blood in anime. That's it. Oh yeah, ever since I've been a little kid, I have been mortified by elevators....and escalators! I'm so scared that if I step on the escalator too early, my clothes will get caught in the little steppy cracks....and I'll eventually die lol. Other things I'm afraid of are:



One time I when I was a kid I was at the mall with my Dad and I was lagging behind without him noticing it. I followed him onto an escalator, and for some reason I decided to sit down on it Japanese style. I was wearing shorts, and when it came to the bottom I didn't get up and my skin got caught between the step and the floor. There was lots of blood, and my Dad was nowhere to be seen. Some employees (probably security guards) got me and took me into their little office thing, stopped the bleeding, and contacted my Dad.
I'm sure that's going to make you feel better about escalators...  

I am deathly afraid of the dark. I'm perfectly fine with it if it's outside (I walk around my block a lot in the middle of the night just to get some air) or if there's another person in the room with me, but if I'm in my bedroom alone and the light is off I'll freak out.
I always sleep with my light on, dimmed. Sometimes I'll take a nap towards sunset and I'll forget to turn my light on, and I immediately wake up as soon as it starts getting dark


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 15, 2006)

lol No, that doesn't make me feel better! I'm afraid of the dark, too! I sleep with the TV on.....


----------



## yami_hatake (Feb 15, 2006)

heights is all I'm afraid of.-yami


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 15, 2006)

Open water.


----------



## Jok3ster (Feb 15, 2006)

CAstrophobia =[ im scared of small spaces


----------



## kknaruto24 (Feb 15, 2006)

large trucks .. like 18 wheelers 
and heights


----------



## nimrod (Feb 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THIS





TRY SLEEPING NOW


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 16, 2006)

anything obstructing/affecting (and god forbid, cutting) anywhere on my neck area :/


----------



## ZE (Feb 16, 2006)

Do I have any? Can?t remember, well maybe seeing the human body and the heart beating while having diner.


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 16, 2006)

i fear women and they fear me back...its a weaird phobia actually...but whatever...


----------



## ZE (Feb 16, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> i fear women and they fear me back...its a weaird phobia actually...but whatever...



Why do they fear you?


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 16, 2006)

i...dont know...


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 1, 2006)

*Phobias*

What Phobias do you have? If you do have a phobia, list it and why? Me, Acrophobia, phobia of heights. Sorry if this was done before


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Spiders; there is nothing more in the world that I hate more than them. Perhaps a mild phobia of clowns as well. I blame Stephen King.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 1, 2006)

Kolpophobia


----------



## vanh (Jun 1, 2006)

Snakes


----------



## esoteric` (Jun 1, 2006)

not too fond of spiders or heights =\



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Kolpophobia



this explains much XD


----------



## Sieg (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't make fun of my phobia 

Its serious business...


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Spiders; there is nothing more in the world that I hate more than them. Perhaps a mild phobia of clowns as well. I blame Stephen King.




Well, Spiders is a common phobia, 90 % of the world have a phobia of spiders. A ton of people have clown phobia


----------



## Nico (Jun 1, 2006)

I alwas wondered about clowns. What about height phobia?

I have a small one of bridges.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jun 1, 2006)

My friend has hardcore phobia of spiders and I don't like water that much. I'm not saying I'm afraid of showers or water hoses but I don't like deep open water.


----------



## Dao (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't really have any until recent late of this year.. I'm afraid of the dark T_____T don't alaugh at me..!! but I don't need a night light though, I say maybe like somewhere dark When no one is around, I just have the typical feeling of someone is around eyeing on me :\

~daomoua2


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 2, 2006)

Butterflies...don laugh...
I flee at the very sight of them...
Sure they're pretty but I dont like them near to me...


----------



## Dommy (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights. ;


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 2, 2006)

Open water. I hate it when I'm swimming and I cant see anything.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 2, 2006)

> Open water. I hate it when I'm swimming and I cant see anything.


I have that
I also have a mild fear for spiders


----------



## Masaki (Jun 2, 2006)

I just fear making big decisions.  It's not that I hate them, my heart seriously starts thumping, hands get sweaty, etc.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 2, 2006)

Tardophobia.


----------



## Daxix (Jun 2, 2006)

Spiders and Clowns. I can you know stand clowns, but when they just sit there with that evil...menacing...-psycho song begins playing- OH I CAN'T WATCH! CURSE YOU "THE GAME" AND CURSE YOU "POLTERGEIST"!!!! I'm going to go cry now and watch soap-operas while eating a whole tub of ice-cream.(If you believe the crying part with soap operas and ice-cream you are an idiot >.>)


----------



## Neenah (Jun 2, 2006)

Bee's.

I never got stung by one. . I just don't like the sight of 'em, how they move, when they buzz. . ACK!


----------



## Harlita (Jun 2, 2006)

Large bodies of water. Only because the only way I die in my dreams is by drowning when in something sinking. Since I can swim very well, I don't go on boats, bridges over water or plane flights over water.


----------



## Cecylia (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a phobia of phobia's :-/


----------



## Kuki (Jun 3, 2006)

Acrophobia


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 8, 2006)

I was going to make a topic but of course I knew someone already made it so I searched it and I'll just bump the one with the most posts.  Anyways, I don't think I'm afraid of anything or I don't understand what the term fear is.


----------



## Cytrin (Jul 8, 2006)

Rats I fucking hate rats


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 8, 2006)

n000bs

<.<


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think I have a phobia.


----------



## Aether (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm scared of heights, but anyone would be scared especially when you are pushed.


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 8, 2006)

roach phobia!!! i fear those little tiny creepy crawlies that sometimes fly...!


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 8, 2006)

Dogs but lately I wanna get a dog so I dont know if I really am afraid of dogs but I do get goosebumps when I see a stupid little barking dog bleh I hate those little dogs who wont shut up. Just wanna kick them


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Jul 8, 2006)

im afraid of water........i mean getting drowned in the water and im afraid of dirtiness


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2006)

Heights, i will walk a long way if i can avoid going over certain bridges.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont know if anyone pointed it out but fear and phobia are too different things...

phobia is an upper level of fear....everyone fears something but not everyone has a phobia...a phobia is closer to a mental disorder in a way and it allows the fear to affect ones life pattern...like someone who has a phobia of germs has to be constantly clean, they sanitize everything, don't go to the bathroom in public places, all that jazz...

I used to have a phobia of touch but its calmed down and is no longer that extreme....so its classified now as just a slight fear....


----------



## Trias (Jul 8, 2006)

Death... Extreme heights... Extreme gore...Nightmares... That's all.


----------



## Sumoni (Jul 8, 2006)

dead animals/roadkill. When I was a kid I saw a "dead" possum on the road. I threw a rock at it and it got up and I ran away. Ever since then I just close my eyes and run past any dead thing on the ground.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 8, 2006)

Im such a pussy when it comes to heights. Even being on a Ferris wheele is bad for me.

I guess i have claustrophonia to a lesser degree.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jul 8, 2006)

I use to have a big fear of dogs because I've been attacked by dogs on three seperate ocassions.

I don't have that fear anymore, I just don't like them now.


----------



## Aether (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't know what to put so I put the thing that mostly scares me


----------



## Anemone (Jul 8, 2006)

elevators 
....no, I'm not kidding


----------



## sexcrave (Jul 9, 2006)

evil bitches


----------



## tenshi ninja (Jul 9, 2006)

heights and enclosed spaces


----------



## Rin <3 (Jul 9, 2006)

Spider...or..any type of insects or bugs... and snakes


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 9, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> I dont know if anyone pointed it out but fear and phobia are too different things...
> 
> phobia is an upper level of fear....everyone fears something but not everyone has a phobia...a phobia is closer to a mental disorder in a way and it allows the fear to affect ones life pattern...like someone who has a phobia of germs has to be constantly clean, they sanitize everything, don't go to the bathroom in public places, all that jazz...
> 
> I used to have a phobia of touch but its calmed down and is no longer that extreme....so its classified now as just a slight fear....


I understand your middle paragraph, I think, but what I think about fears are is a body reaction telling us how dangerous something is, and so our andreniline raises to handle the situation quickly before something happens that we don't want to happen.  The way you describe phobia, it sounds like a person is afraid of nothing harmful or they are over doing it.  I probably barely covered any reason what fears and phobias are.


----------



## Kent (Jul 9, 2006)

flies and darkness scares me a bit~~ Don't expect me to sleep in a dark room with mosquitos in it


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2006)

Grass hoppers and praying mantisis, especially. And at school, we saw a nature movie, there were a bunch of poisionious grasshoppers, about 20 just sitting on a leaf. And its scary cause they are red and black colored...


----------



## Rin <3 (Jul 9, 2006)

That maybe poisonous...^


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 9, 2006)

Kakashi19 said:
			
		

> I understand your middle paragraph, I think, but what I think about fears are is a body reaction telling us how dangerous something is, and so our andreniline raises to handle the situation quickly before something happens that we don't want to happen.  The way you describe phobia, it sounds like a person is afraid of nothing harmful or they are over doing it.  I probably barely covered any reason what fears and phobias are.


no no phobia's can be very dangerous to ones lifestyle if they are not properly treated  I dont think I wrote that exactly the way I wanted it (its late here and I'm tired so ) but I agree with what your definition of fear is...here this is dictionary.com's definition of the two for some clarity XD:

*fear:* A feeling of agitation and anxiety caused by the presence or imminence of danger. 

*phobia:* A persistent, abnormal, and irrational fear of a specific thing or situation that compels one to avoid it, despite the awareness and reassurance that it is not dangerous.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights  Hate high places


----------



## AtomCy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm afraid of being rejected ;\

Yup.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cockroaches, spiders and elevators :/


----------



## Mangekyou28Sharingan (Jul 9, 2006)

Almost nothing scares me. A long time ago I used to be afraid of heights but I got over it .
However, I have this friend that is so afraid of bugs that she would scream whenever one landed on her. I remember this one time where we were hiking alone in the forest and it was all silent and stuff and then she screamed so loud it made me jump!  when I asked her what was wrong  she said she heard a fly buzzing. After that I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 9, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> I feel rather silly about this, but...
> 
> *Chipping, knocking out or damaging my front teeth.* Oh my fucking gawd, I'd die. There has to be someone on here with this same fear. This literally consumes me.




  Its only gotten worse. Yesterday at work I was reading a newspaper article about a girl who got her teeth smashed out while she was in foster care. They showed pictures. X_X

I ended up projectile vomitting all over the place and being suspended for a week.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

So if you ever get in a fight, along side two fat women, knocking you in the dentures is the best strategy?


----------



## Kitty (Jul 9, 2006)

If I ever get into a fight I'll be covering my mouth with one hand the whole time.


----------



## Black Cat Freak (Jul 9, 2006)

Um... dogs. True I hate them but I also fear them when I'm not busy hating them.  It's pathetic! Everyone I know loves dogs so they all think I'm weird. And I've never heard of any other person in the world who shares this fear with me.


----------



## batanga (Jul 9, 2006)

Mm, I don´t have any phobias.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 9, 2006)

its sad but ,i?m afraid of dogs...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> If I ever get into a fight I'll be covering my mouth with one hand the whole time.


Won't help much against a crowbar.

Nor will screaming "NOT MY TEETH, NOT MY TEETH!".


----------



## Slips (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a wierd one I don't have a fear of hights but I cant stand it when other people family esp get too close to a cliff edge. Freaks me out


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

> I feel rather silly about this, but...
> 
> Chipping, knocking out or damaging my front teeth. Oh my fucking gawd, I'd die. There has to be someone on here with this same fear. This literally consumes me.



I think most people are, i take pride in having straight teeth, considering all my siblins look like goofy. If i fall down i always put my hands in front of my face, always, first thing i check if i fall down is how my face is, vain yes. 

Seriously though, most people fear chipping their teeth somewhat.

-------------

Anyway, i would say i have a Phobia of height rather than fear, like i said i would walk a long way if i didn't have to cross a bridge, anytime that i actually cross a bridge i always feel friggin sick, one time my freind picked up on in any was pretend pushing me etc. i kinda lost my temper a bit.

I don't know how i picked it up, like i have never been in a situation which could bring it on, and i wasn't like that when i was younger, i guess when i grew i become more aware.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2006)

Spiders freak the shit out of me.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

^^ Lol one of my freinds is scared of spiders, he saw some freaky movie when he was about 4 years old, his sister forced him to watch it.


----------



## NineG (Jul 9, 2006)

i don't really have a Phobia , i hate bee's and other insects who could sting you 

exept for mosqito's they make me agressive 

so tell me how many errors did i made typing this post ?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 9, 2006)

Faraway lights in the dark 

I mean.. I love being in the woods at night.. But I start shivering a little bit when I see a small light ahead of me... Even worse if it's moving


----------



## Parell (Jul 9, 2006)

My phobia is moving cars. A car was once speeding and ran a red and stopped just in time- the tire was right next to my shoe. Oh yeah, I was once hit by a slow moving car.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Jul 9, 2006)

i have Judeophobia


----------



## Clue (Jul 9, 2006)

Loud or "llama" chewing.


----------



## Clue (Jul 9, 2006)

Loud or "llama" chewing.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont like being in the ocean.


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 9, 2006)

I dislike being alone after being scared by something, wether if it was from something on the Internet,
 like the maze game(See here for someone playing it), thinking of a scary movie, or thinking of something that recently happened on the news.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd say I have amnesiphobia, but how the fuck would I know?

Amnesiphobia - Fear of Amnesia.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a phobia of putting something potentially harmful in my mouth. Of course, everything it potentially harmful, so I'm just a dumbass. I don't really know what the bias is, but if I eat it I'm not afraid of it, but anything else I'm irrationally afraid of it. If I'm stuck in a confined space I won't be claustrophobic... but if there aresmall  things inside I constantly worry/freak out whether or not I'm going to put it in my mouth. 

This stems from an event that happened when I was two. Licked a napkin that had peanut butter on it and a food allergic reaction kicked in. I was throwing up for hours...


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm scared of dying.

Does that count?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm checking a list and commenting on the ones I have here.

For instance, Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.
Arithmophobia- Fear of numbers.
^^ This one got me out of math class. Bibliophobia took care of english. Chemophobia kept me out of science. And sweat scares me, so no P.E.

Basically, I'm not allowed back in school.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm terrified of a lot of things... 

- Heights
- Speaking in front of an audience
- The dark
- Driving beside a truck on the highway
- Making a fool out of myself

Those are just SOME of them.:sweat


----------



## united (Jan 23, 2007)

i totaly freak out if i get near a cliffedge. but if i am am in a tall building i feel safe. i don't get it either


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2007)

Injection needles


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 23, 2007)

being in extreme depths of darkness. not being able to see who or whats around me. being vulnerable to attack


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2007)

What are so scary about spiders?  I have no fears


----------



## Micah (Jan 23, 2007)

^ Theres nothing really scary about spiders, but theres nothing really scary about wasps or bees either and those 2 things are of my phobias. Its an irrational fear.

Mild Apiphobia and Spheksophobia. Other than that very little scares me or even startles me.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 23, 2007)

Spiders and Clowns oh and lions .


----------



## Petzie (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a phobia of planes, dying, wasps, and injections 

I'm not scared of needles, I just find the thought of chemicals which I may or may not be allergic to being injected into my veins via a syringe quite terrifying.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Achluophobia
Acrophobia
Atychiphobia
Autophobia
Claustrophobia/Cleisiophobia


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmm... phobia... lemme think... well, someone breathing heavy very close to me from behind in my ear in the darkness (or when I am not able to see what's going on) is pretty much terrifying for me. But if you can actually call that a phobia .

Wait !
Locusts and grasshoppers !
Dear lord, I can't stand those. I run wild if one is near me. They are so very icky to me for some reason >_>.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to think it was snakes, till I went to the states and saw this Cottonmouth. I was like "WOW, OMFG LOOK!" And I went closer, before I realised there was another one about a metre away from me.


----------



## Nikoru ♥ ニコル (Jan 23, 2007)

Mostly spiders.  But someone mentioned when others get too close to a cliff's edge or something.  Yeah, no fear of heights here, either, but that really makes me cringe.   Hahaha, this reminds me of that guy I saw on TV that was scared of peaches, lol.  Did anyone else see this?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 23, 2007)

Losing those close to me


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2007)

The darkness. That scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Koanashi (Jan 23, 2007)

I HATE climbing. I can stand heights. But I hate going upwards or downwards  

I don't feel comfortable with needles that take blood. The ones that inject tend to be slightly smaller, and don't bother me as much. Still...

Holding animals. Any type of animal. I don't mind animals, or close to them - just holding them. I comes from a time when I was younger, held a rabbit the wrong way, and ended up with scratches all the way down both arms (bleeding slightly)  . I decide to avoid the risk of something worse happening.


----------



## w00t64 (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't stand spiders or bugs of any kind, even if they're little models they'll have me backing away in no time.

Silence scares me as well, I always get anxious and my imagination conjures up noises that aren't actually there. 

Large crowds scare me. They just do. Oh and buses too.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a mild phobia of spiders and a fear of heights.


----------



## Misa (Jan 23, 2007)

Being in a closed space o__o;
i hate it 
i hate it 
i hate it


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm afraid of venturing into a Plaza thread and not having something pointless and witty to say.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 23, 2007)

Scared to death of heights.


----------



## Oggi (Jan 23, 2007)

Most definitely needles!  I just can't have my blood taken or get injections
Spiders
Heights to a certain extent
Airplane flights longer than 3 hours
getting locked in one of those airplane bathrooms
Absolute silence (DRIVES ME NUTS)
Having my close ones die
driving on a highway between a large truck and the road barrier


----------



## Lord James (Jan 23, 2007)

Acrophobia - My number 1 phobia 
Claustrophobia
Glossophobia
Gymnophobia
Thanatophobia
Trypanophobia
Apiphobia
Homophobia
Hemophobia (a little bit)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Insects.. but I can deal with 'em.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Jan 23, 2007)

darkness in unfamiliar places.
bumblebees drive me crazy, I'll flip out if one buzzes by my ear.
and can't watch extreme gore or medical operations, makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 23, 2007)

Chieri Blossom said:


> Locusts and grasshoppers !
> Dear lord, I can't stand those. I run wild if one is near me. They are so very icky to me for some reason >_>.



You, me, and Salvador Dali


----------



## Saya (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm scared of:

bugs
insects
heights
darkness
being alone
death
diseases


----------



## mechaBD (Jan 23, 2007)

Bees and Dentists.


----------



## Kush P (Jan 23, 2007)

sharks...whenever im swimming I always think damn what if one of them was around right now..


----------



## ̣ (Jan 23, 2007)

Crabs.

Both kinds...


----------



## Mangekyō (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont like to be in Enclosed spaces (Claustrophobia) But i dont like freak out or have a panic attack. I just don't like it.


----------



## Dre (Jan 23, 2007)

Ugly women, they scare me.


----------



## Fuzzly (Jan 23, 2007)

Anesthesia. I had to go under for surgery.... /shiver. That stuff freaks me out. But having the spinal block would have freaked me out even more.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 23, 2007)

I am afraid of snakes. Even if it's only a picture of snake, I imagine it crawling next to me


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 24, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I used to be slightly afraid of heights, and I am still wary of them, but not to the point that I'd call it a phobia.



Same   here


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 24, 2007)

Insects. I'm scared of insects mostly spiders.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 24, 2007)

I cant stand rats, little nasty bastards


----------



## Ash (Jan 24, 2007)

Caterpillars...


----------



## ~E~ (Jan 24, 2007)

Thunder storms freak me out!   I usually just sit on my floor of my bedroom with my headphones and tv on.  Stupid fear, I know.   I hate being alone when theres a storm out.  eep!     Also cockroaches....


----------



## Kon (Jan 24, 2007)

Fear itself, of course.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 24, 2007)

Slugs.  I hate them.  That's the only thing.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have any fears. I don't like spiders or cockroach sized insects but its not a fear, they are just gross.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 24, 2007)

posting on forums.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 24, 2007)

Spiders and ghosts >.<


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm afraid of all sorts of insects and especially worms I got a trauma because of those and I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## Lord James (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, I don't like lovey-dovey and touchy-feely stuff. They make me go :S
though sometimes I do like to say lovey-dovey stuff

And I hate cockroach.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have phobia with insects,just hate them especially mosquitos!! Their sounds are annoying when it gets near to my ears!


----------



## hOmeb0i (Jan 24, 2007)

thank you for telling me all of your weaknesses, hehehe


----------



## Chita (Jan 24, 2007)

insects  especially cockroach  but I love butterflies


----------



## Ram (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think so.


----------



## Iris (Jan 24, 2007)

I got only Jplayaphobia.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 24, 2007)

Big spiders really freak me out, the litte ones i love, therye so CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jan 24, 2007)

Butterflies. Yes, out of all things I can be scared of, it has to be butterflies.

They piss me off to the point of fear. =/


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

DeathScythe said:


> I got only Jplayaphobia.


Hah!!.....


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm scared of dogs, deep water and getting older. But it's hard to call it a phobia, well, maybe except the last one.


----------



## damnhot (Jan 24, 2007)

spiders.........


----------



## bancy (Jan 24, 2007)

_Dromophobia:_ fear of crossing roads.. since two years ago. I can't cross roads. ._.;; And when I force myself to, I always always almost get hit by SOMETHING. The last thing was some idiotic taxi driver. >_>


----------



## Achaia (Jan 24, 2007)

Heights. *shudders*


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Jan 24, 2007)

Deep dark places where I can't move.


----------



## Suikka (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm afraid of dark and graveyards because I seriously believe in ghosts. .. I know, I'm pathetic.

Beetles also make me shake in fear, I don't really know why. They're just creepy.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 24, 2007)

Throwing Up.

I'm not TOO afraid of, but I'm not a fan of elevators.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 24, 2007)

DAEMONHAMMERS....I hate them, as a chaos 40k player, it is the must frightning thing ever.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 24, 2007)

It's not a phobia but I feel uneasy in airplanes since the plane got into an air pocket many years ago. I'm always sleeping with some light on and I always let the radio turned on, but I could actually sleep in the dark I just can sleep easier with some light.
And like most people I get pissed off when I see a spider...not as much as some girls in my class though...once, a girl was cleaning the room before the lesson started and she found a dead spider. She screamed like "iiiieeeehhh" and guess what our biology teacher did: he took the spider and tossed it where the girls where sitting.


----------



## gabha (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm terrified of spiders (which alot of people here seem to be also). I hate other bugs as well, but even the thought of spiders gives me chills.


----------



## Frolay (Jan 24, 2007)

My fears are: Esclators, Elevators, Heights, big bugs and big fish, dogs and snakes. Why the first three? No one knows...I've been like that my entire life. The last four are just generally creepy.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 24, 2007)

All small creepy crawlers...:S I just hate all insects.


----------



## AlienMeg (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm scared of biting and stinging insects. Normal bugs don't scare me a bit, but bugs like bees and wasps scare me a lot. Spiders scare me a little bit, but not as much. I'm also terrified of speaking in front of people, like in a classroom or a speech. HATE it. And needles, can't stand needles.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 24, 2007)

Fears: humongous spiders, creepy crawly critters, wasps, high heights, dark and cramped up spaces, my otaku friend....

there are more.


----------



## 2D (Jan 24, 2007)

I fear nothing.

That is a lie, of course.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 25, 2007)

These were fears that arnt so bad anymore, but a few years ago they used to be severe.

Arachnophobia (spiders) - It used to be really bad, as in, there's a spider in my room and I would make someone kill it, and then I'd sleep in the living room for three weeks.  Now it's just I kill it and move on.
Claustrophobia (enclosed places) / Enochlophobia (crowds) / Aphenphosmphobia (being touched) - Its sort of a mix of all three.  I'm not afraid of being in front of a crowd or anything, but i do get freaked out when I'm in a large crowd of people very close around me and they bump into me.  I dont like being touched by strangers. At all.  It used to be, a few years back, that I'd have severe panic attacks at school, during lunch breaks, because of all the kids.  And I wouldnt let anyone touch me, at all. Even people I knew.  Now, I've learned how to maneuver in crows without being touched, and it doesnt bother me as much.


----------



## Birkin (Jan 25, 2007)

I seriously don't like heights and I don't like the feeling of being burried alive in an avalanche or just getting stuffed in the snow by friends. Freaks me out


----------



## Twizted (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think I really have a Phobia. I mean I have a common general dislike of creepy crawly things. But I wouldn't be panicing if there were bugs on my bed, or a spider on my wall or anything. I mean I think anyone would be a little uncomfortable if they were covered in spiders. But if there was one next to me I wouldn't freak out.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 25, 2007)

Heights......
Narrow spaces
omg... (can jump to 1m into the air, and they just wont die!!)....... ....... only in South Africa....

Not really scared of spiders, scorpions and stuff (i love snakes)....
But i wouldn't want  to chase me down the street.


----------



## Lovewitches (Jan 25, 2007)

I have an alcoholphobia. I cant stand holding a bottle of beer without freaking out. 

>___<;;;


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 25, 2007)

My phobias are Wind and Loneliness.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a phobia of heights. ;_;


That owns though. It's freaking fun!!


----------



## Twilit (Jan 25, 2007)

These aren't a fear so much as they are things that when I see I start to panic really bad:

Static Channels...especially when you're watching a channel and it turns to static 

When I hear creaking in the house when I'm alone...or other noises.

When I'm in my room, or another room, and the lights go out.

When I'm watching the new eppy of Naruto and my TV freezes up and stops


----------



## King (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a phobia of Naruto just ending out of nowhere before the end!!


----------



## Red (Jan 25, 2007)

darkness


----------



## Mojim (Jan 25, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I have a phobia of heights. ;_;
> 
> 
> That owns though. It's freaking fun!!


No it's not -_-


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2007)

computers
when will i be sucked into the digital world??


----------



## MrLittle05 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a fear of falling.  Strange thing is that heights don't bother me... just falling no matter the height does.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

*Phobias!*

I think that one of the greatest strengths a person can have is the ability to admit what terrifies them most. 

So...... 

What are your phobias?

Here are mine.

*Agoraphobia:* Fear of open spaces or of being in crowded, public places like markets. Fear of leaving a safe place. (_due to recent events_)

*Arachnophobia:* Fear of spiders. (_I swear I will almost CRY if someone tries to bring a spider near me!!  _)

*Acrophobia:* Fear of heights. (_do not even try to get me near the edge of a building, this includes looking out the window of a skyscraper_)

*Agraphobia:* Fear of sexual abuse. (_due to recent events_)

*Nyctophobia:* Fear of the dark or of night. (_due to recent events_)

*Ophidiophobia:* Fear of snakes. (_they're just.... ew.._)

An easy way to find your fears is to just bring up the list, hit Ctrl+F and search for keywords (ie. spiders)


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2007)

I fear quiet darkness due to a past event.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Been done a while ago, but what the hell:

Acrophobia, Coulrophobia, Claustrophobia, and Autophobia.

I used to have Clinophobia.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 20, 2007)

Achluophobia

 Aichmophobia

One for eating in public...


----------



## Saya (Mar 20, 2007)

Achluophobia- Fear of darkness.
Acrophobia- Fear of heights.
Agateophobia- Fear of insanity.
Agliophobia- Fear of pain.
Hadephobia- Fear of hell.
Apiphobia - Fear of bees
Spheksophobia - Fear of wasps


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> *Arachnophobia:* Fear of spiders. (_I swear I will almost CRY if someone tries to bring a spider near me!!  _)



I know how you feel.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 20, 2007)

i fear the dark every now and then...


----------



## Micah (Mar 20, 2007)

*Apiphobia* - Fear of bees

*Spheksophobia* - Fear of wasps

Im not afraid of the sting, just the insects themselves, I hate them buzzing near or around me.


----------



## Delicious Slut (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG, I hate spiders.  Everytime I go to the pet store with my friends, I always try to stay away from all those nasty creepies that they keep in the back.  So nasty.


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 20, 2007)

Topophobia- Fear of certain places or situations, such as stage fright.

Thanatophobia or Thantophobia- Fear of death or dying.

Teratophobia- Fear of bearing a deformed child or fear of monsters or deformed people.

Taphephobia Taphophobia- Fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries.

those are mine


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

I really really hate slugs.  That's the only thing.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 20, 2007)

*Phobias*

Roaches
Escaladors (those moving stairs that are usually at the mall)
Dying and nobody knowing I'm dead (still thinking I'm alive)
Not being able to breathe
Not being able to do something because of disability
Not being accepted solely for disability


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 20, 2007)

Topophobia- Fear of certain places or situations, such as stage fright.

Thanatophobia or Thantophobia- Fear of death or dying.

Teratophobia- Fear of bearing a deformed child or fear of monsters or deformed people.

Taphephobia Taphophobia- Fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries.

those are mine


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

Achluophobia- Fear of darkness.
Aichmophobia- Fear of needles or pointed objects.
Arachnephobia or Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders.
Bogyphobia- Fear of bogeys or the bogeyman. (Monsters, in my case. And yes I'm serious. T_T)
Brontophobia- Fear of thunder and lightning.
Catagelophobia- Fear of being ridiculed.
Coulrophobia- Fear of clowns.
Enetophobia- Fear of pins.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 20, 2007)

Amphibians, certain enclosed spaces, and live fish... There others but I like to keep some pride


----------



## revo (Mar 20, 2007)

Basophobia- fear of falling (I know hwo that sounds)
Catapedaphobia- fear from jumping from high or low places
Cleithrophobia- fear of being locked in enclosed places ( I got stucked in a dark, VERY dirty bathroom when I was 7)
Clithrophobia- fear of being enclosed (same reason)
Emetophobia- fear of vomiting
Teratophobia- Fear of bearing a deformed child


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

Goldfish.

I swear I'm not making that up to be funny.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 20, 2007)

This may sound crazy...but I honestly couldn't find anything on that list that I'm afraid of.  

I noticed a lot of these phobias are repeated with different names.  >.>


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Goldfish.
> 
> I swear I'm not making that up to be funny.



Awwwm that's really sad but.. Cute.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Goldfish.
> 
> I swear I'm not making that up to be funny.



..there are so..tiny.

and it doesn't take much to kill them. >__>


...poor rez.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> ..there are so..tiny.
> 
> and it doesn't take much to kill them. >__>
> 
> ...



I don't know, I've seen some REALLY big goldfish at the pet store. :amazed


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 20, 2007)

Only one...

*Claustrophobia- Fear of confined spaces.*

---

I just saw that there is such thing as a fear of stairs and I laughed hard!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I don't know, I've seen some REALLY big goldfish at the pet store. :amazed



OH MAN. Yeah.
But they don't get as big as them coys.
Now THOSE are some big fish.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 20, 2007)

whats it called when you're afraid of putting your socks on the wrong feet?


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 20, 2007)

Achluophobia - Fear of darkness. (When there's no light source at all.)
Aeroacrophobia - Fear of open high places. (Like falling off a rooftop or ledge, etc.)
Thanatophobia or Thantophobia- Fear of death or dying.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 20, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Only one...
> 
> *Claustrophobia- Fear of confined spaces.*
> 
> ...



There's also a fear of walking.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 20, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Only one...
> 
> *Claustrophobia- Fear of confined spaces.*
> 
> ...


...Well, I'm afraid of those moving stairs, because when I was younger, I got my shoelace stuck in one of the little grooves and almost got stuck.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 20, 2007)

Saosin said:


> There's also a fear of walking.


Maybe it's time I go to bed. 

EDIT: Okay, that's it.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Awwwm that's really sad but.. Cute.


XD Thanks.


Memento mori said:


> ..there are so..tiny.
> *
> and it doesn't take much to kill them. >__>
> *
> ...poor rez.


 That's why


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Reznor said:


> That's why



So wait.
Are you scared of killing one if you owned one or are you scared of the
actual goldfish? xD


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> So wait.
> Are you scared of killing one if you owned one or are you scared of the
> actual goldfish? xD


I'm more afraid of hurting other things than getting hurt myself, since all non-me things are too fragile IMO.

If the fish are in a large, stable tank, that's good. If they are in a glass bowl on the top of a dresser, I get nervous.

If someone has a little plastic bag with goldfish in it.... and then they ask me to hold it.... DDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I'm more afraid of hurting other things than getting hurt myself, since all non-me things are too fragile IMO.
> 
> If the fish are in a large, stable tank, that's good. If they are in a glass bowl on the top of a dresser, I get nervous.
> 
> If someone has a little plastic bag with goldfish in it.... and then they ask me to hold it.... DDDDDDDDDDDDD:



Ahhh, see now, that makes sense to me.
I'm like that, I can't bring myself to have small animals because I'm afraid of them dying. =/


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I'm more afraid of hurting other things than getting hurt myself, since all non-me things are too fragile IMO.
> 
> If the fish are in a large, stable tank, that's good. If they are in a glass bowl on the top of a dresser, I get nervous.
> 
> If someone has a little plastic bag with goldfish in it.... and then they ask me to hold it.... DDDDDDDDDDDDD:



Awww....


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I think that one of the greatest strengths a person can have is the ability to admit what terrifies them most.
> 
> So......
> 
> ...



I have the ones selected from your list. I fear the dark because I have an overactive imagination that works subconciously.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Ahhh, see now, that makes sense to me.
> I'm like that, I can't bring myself to have small animals because I'm afraid of them dying. =/


That's why non-little dogs are great pets.

You can't just accidently kill them. Even if I went temporarily insane for a few seconds and tried to kill it, it would probably be fine.

Cats and little dogs can be accidently killed when I jump over a couch. Fish can be killed by just bumping something.

I feel like I have to hold back when ever I'm around really scrawny/frail friends and that makes me slightly uncomfortable - around goldfish, it's maddening. I feel like I have to put no strength behind any step, and even then I worry.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I have the ones selected from your list. I fear the dark because I have an overactive imagination that works subconciously.



I used to be REALLY afraid of the dark when I was younger. I used to watch all the shadows at night thinking that they would come alive and attack me, and every little creak or groan would startle me.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 20, 2007)

Emetophobia- Fear of vomiting. <---Just the thought... -_-
Pnigophobia or Pnigerophobia- Fear of choking. <--Never had that fear until I took Health class... x_x


----------



## Caustic (Mar 20, 2007)

The only things I would consider a phobia of mine is

*Atychiphobia*- Fear of failure.
At the same time (I couldn't find the term,) I have an irrational fear of doing my best and still not succeeding.

These two "phobias" seem to interlock and trap me in a constant spiral of failure, because I know that I can go above and beyond what is needed of me if I'd just put in a little work, but at the same time, I wonder "what if I can't?" and choose to remain in the "safety" of barely scraping by while saying "Well, if I'd put in even the bare minimum effort, I'd be heads and tails above the rest!"

So, yeah, those are the only fears that I would say are bad enough for me to call them phobias.

Other than that, I'm afraid of the dark (but have no problem walking at night - I'm just overly alert to my surroundings,) I have a fear of large insects (I have no problem watching them, but I can't stand having them crawl on me, or the idea of squashing a large insect and getting its inner fluids everywhere, or killing any insect with my bare hands/feet)

Actually, when I think about it, I have a lot of fears. I just wouldn't list too many of them as phobias, because they don't influence my behavior in any drastic measures.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I used to be REALLY afraid of the dark when I was younger. I used to watch all the shadows at night thinking that they would come alive and attack me, and every little creak or groan would startle me.



Same here. It doesn't help that even today birds and possums occasionally get caught in our ventilation at night and scratch the walls trying to get out.

I also have Thanatophobia, but I don't fear my own death. I fear the death of my loved ones.


----------



## Kai (Mar 20, 2007)

I am a total frightened, scared, timid pussy when it comes to heights. I can deal with most of my fears, but actually heights and the ocean scare the hell out of me.

The ocean is a place filled with fish waste, semen, toxics, and extremely dirty substances. I hate it.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

I think everyone who is married probably has this one..

*Soceraphobia:* Fear of parents-in-law.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

My phobia wishlist (A-G):

 Anglophobia- Fear of England or English culture, etc.
 Bolshephobia- Fear of Bolsheviks.
 Caligynephobia- Fear of beautiful women.
 Consecotaleophobia- Fear of chopsticks.
 Dentophobia- Fear of dentists.
 Dutchphobia- Fear of the Dutch.
 Geliophobia- Fear of laughter.
 Geniophobia- Fear of chins.
 Genuphobia- Fear of knees.


----------



## Lord James (Mar 20, 2007)

Acrophobia - Fear of heights. 
Homophobia - Fear of homosexuality or of becoming homosexual. 
Claustrophobia - Fear of confined spaces.
Glossophobia - Fear of speaking in public.
Hemophobia - Fear of blood.
Trypanophobia- Fear of injections.


Those are my major phobias.... >.>


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2007)

Acrophobia and i'm afraid of the ocean. Thus, I don't swim :[


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 20, 2007)

King James said:


> Glossophobia - Fear of speaking in public.



Forgot about that one..That's another one of my fears.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Acrophobia and i'm afraid of the ocean. Thus, I don't swim :[



I don't swim either. I'm afraid of seaweed.. I wonder if there is a phobia for that?


----------



## Ida (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know what the phobia is called, I don't even know what the bug is called. It's kinda like a spider, but with a thin long body and six thing long legs. It's disgusting, and it's always in my room when it's summer.

Yeah.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 20, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I hope you aren't serious because I rofl'd


I wrote "wishlist" since they all amused me, not saying that I have them XD


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I don't swim either. I'm afraid of seaweed.. I wonder if there is a phobia for that?


Lol I afraid of everything inside the ocean O_O 

@Reznor: ROFL!!! Fear of chopstick???


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

I've owned enough goldfish to know what he means.  They are kinda gross, especially when sick.  And I hate how they curl to the side when dead.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 20, 2007)

Darkness (well, total darkness) and bugs. Eww.. bugs... just the thought of one touching me scares me to death!


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Arachnophobia* - _Fear of spiders._ All thanks to the movie, Arachnophobia.

*Chiraptophobia* - _Fear of being touched._ It used to be really bad, but now I've just got it down to strangers.

*Claustrophobia* - _Fear of confined spaces._ / *Enochlophobia* - _Fear of crowds_ These two go hand in hand for me.  I can't stand being in a large, bunched up crowd of people.  It also goes for the one above, because I dont like being touched by strangers.

I think thats it.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

Lonely Soul said:


> Forgot about that one..That's another one of my fears.



Same here. Speaking in public just freezes me up like nothing else.

My leg just starts tapping for no reason and I stutter as though I'm in the Antarctic.


----------



## Dango (Mar 20, 2007)

Heliophobia- Fear of the sun.
Yes, I know I'm weird.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 20, 2007)

*Coulrophobia* - is the fear of clowns. In discussions of causes of coulrophobia, sufferers seem to agree that the most fear-inducing aspect of clowns is the heavy makeup, often accompanied by the bulbous nose and weird color of hair, that conceals the wearer's identity.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Mar 20, 2007)

My phobias:-

1- Snakes: They terrify me.
2- Heights.
3- Girls: I'm VERY shy around girls but I don't stammer.

That's it.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2007)

Arachnophobia. If I see a spider I'm instantly paralyzed until someone pops up and kills it. Though that rarely happens, as I'm too afraid to use even my voice.

Oh and acrophobia.


----------



## coriander (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine would be kakorrhaphiophobia (the fear of failure or defeat) and metathesiophobia (the fear of changes). ^_^


----------



## yuffie97 (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> *Arachnophobia:* Fear of spiders. (_I swear I will almost CRY if someone tries to bring a spider near me!!  _)


poor little being  

i fear only one thing, and that's to live. i thought i was afraid of die one time, but i'm actually afraid to just live life.


----------



## Turnip Girl (Mar 20, 2007)

Spiders. Just looking at a picture of one in a book gets my heart pounding. :S

Oh, and I'm afraid of the dark if I'm inside a building. Outside in the dark is fine. o_O


----------



## cygnus (Mar 20, 2007)

lol. I don't have any of those....I can't believe so many people are afraid of the ocean...

Heights is kinda logical, spiders...yeah I can deal with that, but the OCEAN! The ocean is nothing but a play thing and a barrel for us to shoot fish in....

I got a bit of a lol out of this....shut up its late....


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a fear of Frogs and Injections.
Injections not so much anymore but as a child I would memorize the hospital for ways to escape. Thats where I got my nifty memorization skills from.


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 20, 2007)

frogs and toads only.. damn _Bufo marinus_!!! i get chills just seeing one!! imagine the trauma on my biology class..


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I think that one of the greatest strengths a person can have is the ability to admit what terrifies them most.
> 
> So......
> 
> ...



fear of deep seas 

arachnophobia (thats the biggest phobia i have ...)

acrophobia ..(when i stand in front of a fucking huge building im near to lose my mind)


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 20, 2007)

Arachnophobia. 
Though it's not THAT bad... they fascinate me somehow but... if they are crawling around I just freak out...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2007)

The only thing I'm afraid of is dying alone.


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 20, 2007)

Achluophobia- Fear of darkness.
Belonephobia- Fear of pins and needles. (Aichmophobia)
Diabetophobia- Fear of diabetes.
Hypsiphobia- Fear of height.
Radiophobia- Fear of radiation, x-rays.
Spheksophobia- Fear of wasps(Allergic)
Claustrophobia- Fear of confined spaces.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Turnip Girl said:


> Spiders. Just looking at a picture of one in a book gets my heart pounding. :S
> 
> Oh, and I'm afraid of the dark if I'm inside a building. Outside in the dark is fine. o_O



Oh god, I hate office buildings at night when all the lights are off and it's dead quiet. Get me outta there!


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 20, 2007)

1- Leeches
2- Worms
3- Dogs


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 20, 2007)

The only thing i could call a phobia for me is Tokophobia. 


Tokophobia is a fear of childbirth. Though i'm aware that it's a beautiful ocassion for a family, I don't like watching it, don't like being around it, and am totally down with adopting because of this.


----------



## isanon (Mar 20, 2007)

heights (to some extent im scared abowe a certine level but if i get to high up i stop being scared)
snakes i hate snakes  (and snakes on a plane didnt cure me)


----------



## Iria (Mar 20, 2007)

Im afraid of americans


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm afraid of flying and horses, I think that's it. =/


----------



## reddik (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a phobia of lifts.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Mar 20, 2007)

Centipedes.If I see one anywhere near where I'm at,I go to the furthest possible place away from it(after making someone else kill it of course) and check the walls for an hour looking for more.


----------



## Magical Amber (Mar 20, 2007)

Heights, cockroaches (basically anything creepy-crawly), paintings of dead people whose eyes seem to follow you everywhere  And being left out.


----------



## hopes (Mar 20, 2007)

i'm actually afraid of changes ;/ hate when my habits change and such....when i travel the first 1/2 days i complain as there are too many changes....then when i come back i complain that i liked it over there


----------



## Tuga-kun (Mar 20, 2007)

I was afraid of heights but I overcame that one, nothing else :\


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 20, 2007)

Spheksophobia - Fear of wasps, they are big, fast and terrifying. only creature that make me lose my calmness.


----------



## bancy (Mar 20, 2007)

_Dromophobia - Fear of crossing streets._

I can, if I really wanted to. But I try to avoid it.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 20, 2007)

_Gerontophobia_.

Damn, coffin dodgers.


----------



## Seizaburo (Mar 20, 2007)

Spheksophobia-Fear of wasps.
Alliumphobia- Fear of garlic.

About all I could think of.


----------



## Beo (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't stand snakes or spiders.


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Mar 20, 2007)

I do not really have any fears that could be severe enough to be labled as phobias.


----------



## Strawberry (Mar 20, 2007)

*Clowns* -- if I ever saw a real clown, I don't know what I'd do, just pictures make me want to scream >:[ (I'm so paranoid, everytime I _think_ I see one I do scream >.<).


I also dislike heights and spiders, but not enough to call them phobias I don't think.


----------



## kantami (Mar 20, 2007)

I don'e know what these phobias are called and i can't be bothered to look up every one of them ><

being in the dark by myself
black holes
ventriliquists
dolls looking like humans
chucky
snogging
exams-i dont test well
linking arms
clowns


----------



## Beo (Mar 20, 2007)

Come to think of it, I do fear violent homophobes. Is there a word for that?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 20, 2007)

I have Acrophobia - fear of heights.

I might have others as well, but I'm not sure...

Lol at this one:



> Cyberphobia- Fear of computers or working on a computer.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 20, 2007)

This has been done before, so merged!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2007)

The fear that somehow, somewhere a duck is watching.

Someone please tell me the name, you Far Side fans you. ;D


----------



## Hybrid_Theory (Mar 20, 2007)

Heights....I cant stand high places v_v;


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 20, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> _Naruto fillers .._



hahahahahah real words man ...real words 

i gotta arachnophobia then


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont think i have a phobia...

But i really dislike clowns.


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The fear that somehow, somewhere a duck is watching.
> 
> Someone please tell me the name, you Far Side fans you. ;D



Hahaha, you must be kickass to know about that. ^_^

anatidaephobia


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm scared of heights and I think I'm a little claustrophobic.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

fear of ghost stories.


----------



## Heida (Mar 20, 2007)

Dont have any phobia


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 20, 2007)

I just went down the list, so forgive me:

Acrophobia- Fear of heights.
Agliophobia- Fear of pain.
Apiphobia- Fear of bees.
Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders.
Claustrophobia- Fear of confined spaces.
Cnidophobia- Fear of stings.
Entomophobia- Fear of insects.
Helminthophobia- Fear of being infested with worms. *...Now who wouldn't be afraid of this? DDDDDDD:*
Social Phobia- Fear of being evaluated negatively in social situations.
Spheksophobia- Fear of wasps.

Haha. D:


----------



## Raiju (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm Claustrophobia nd Brontophobic(sp).I got locked in a closit during a storm


----------



## Anarchy (Mar 20, 2007)

Mediocrity...Falling into an average  job and wasting years away without doing anything great


----------



## Mercedes1 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have fear of spiders and especially house centipedes. They creep me out so much I could die.

 I can't even kill a tiny spider the size of your hair because I'm so scared.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 20, 2007)

i have a fear of the apacolypse (end of the world)


----------



## crospy (Mar 20, 2007)

When I was younger they were a lot worse. I've always been scared of spiders. If I saw one in the house I wouldn't be able to sleep with the light off for a week or two, but now that doesn't happen. I still hate them, but I"m not as scared. But one thing I'm still terrified of now is heights.

A funny thing I was scared of when I was younger was flushing the toilet


----------



## shizuru (Mar 20, 2007)

ghost trains yeah i know stupid isnt it


----------



## RockGuitarist (Mar 20, 2007)

Arachanaphobia- fear of spiders.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Mar 20, 2007)

Now the one phobia I can say is a /true/ phobia is Hemaphobia. Yup, I'm like Tsunade, I'm scared of blood.
When I was a young child, I saw someone cut themselves(wrist) and it sort of tormented me for the rest of my life. I used to be so bad. But over the years with some help from doctors and whatnot, I don't freak out when I see blood in movies/cartoons/books. Even if it is nonfiction. I also don't get scared from minor wounds or regular wounds, just the actual act of bleeding vigorously.

If I were to see someone bleed a lot because they were shot, I'd roll up into a ball and hug my knees. The biggest part of my fear is bleeding from any of the main vains. Although I've said any bleeding that doesn't happen in real life doesn't scare me, someone just mentioning cutting their wrists gives me the shivers. Then like some sort of obsessive compulsion, I have to first hug my wrists, then close my eyes, take three huge breaths, and finally I have to sit with my legs crosses as I release my wrists and open my eyes. Pretty freaky eh? Yup, I'm a wierdo. The back of your legs, neck, wrists/arms, being cut also wigs me out. I feel kind of funny just typing this. xD


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 20, 2007)

im most afraid of failure


----------



## pancake (Mar 20, 2007)

The complete darkness scares me the most.


----------



## Echo (Mar 20, 2007)

I have an irrational fear of needles and/or puncture.


----------



## goon uchiha (Mar 20, 2007)

arachnophobia: anything that has more than for legs and crawls. i dont like. including cockroaches. thats what im most terrified of.

And tornadoes. i cry like a babyback bitch when i see those


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 20, 2007)

I hate bugs/insects.  Even if they're harmless, I still need to kill it or have it killed by someone else.
I'm also afraid of small spaces and stuff.

I used to be afraid of the dark, but now I can't sleep unless it's totally dark.  xD


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 20, 2007)

> I used to be afraid of the dark, but now I can't sleep unless it's totally dark. xD


I'm the same way. xD


----------



## Kanae (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a phobia of spiders >< I HATE THEM!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2007)

Some people are posting things they're afraid of...phobias aren't common fear. Phobias are so strong they lock you, you freeze up, you sweat...a phobia is something you can't shrug off and just forget about.

Most people understand that, but some who are just listing off random things that creep them out need to realize the difference between being a wuss, and having an actual phobia.

Me? No phobias.
Spiders freak me out though, and I have a constant fear of failing my loved ones in their time of need. (hasn't happened yet, but that's why it's irrational)

-HE


----------



## Lord James (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm kinda afraid of cockroaches. I hate them and they disgust me. >.>



Dango said:


> Heliophobia- Fear of the sun.


You don't happen to be a vampire, do you? :amazed


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 20, 2007)

im afraid of _frogs_. just the thought of it gives me goosebumps..what more if i get to see one..:S


----------



## HogwartShinobi (Mar 21, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> fear of ghost stories.



GRAH! Me too X( They dont bother me when Im listening or readin them right there, but then when its quiet and im alone to have time and think to myself it comes back and bite me in the butt


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 21, 2007)

bugs, especially spiders, scorpions, cockroaches, and ticks. And internal parasitiic worms that you get from eating raw foods! The Government taking complete control and destroying the freedom that exsists,


----------



## O-Ren (Mar 21, 2007)

High heights. I can't stand seeing how far I am from the ground.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 21, 2007)

Defecaloesiophobia- Fear of painful bowels movements.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 21, 2007)

Mercedes1 said:


> I have fear of spiders and especially house centipedes. They creep me out so much I could die.
> 
> I can't even kill a tiny spider the size of your hair because I'm so scared.



I used to be like that, until In discovered the joys of bathroom cleanser, the foam stuff works best it kills off all the but the biggest ones in mere seconds, and the vaccuum cleaner. To suck them up, so you don't have to pick them up, after they bite it. I'm an awful arachnophobe, especially the big/poisonous ones, I go into this tsunami tear running, irrational screaming, get it the hell away from me before I die of ten heart attacks tantrum!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

My Greatest Fear: Failure in Life. Not joking.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 21, 2007)

Butch girls.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Mar 21, 2007)

I am afraid of Gay Guys coming on to me.


----------



## Neko (Mar 25, 2007)

A whole Bunch of small holes in an area T_T


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2007)

I kinda have this thing for wind. Just don't like it very much.




			
				Hinata said:
			
		

> A whole Bunch of small holes in an area T_T



A friend of mine has that same problem.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Mar 25, 2007)

Fear of heights....^^


----------



## Constantine (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gay rapists.*


----------



## MoonlightShadow (Mar 25, 2007)

Heights, and crowded/small places. Especially if said place is dark.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm claustrophobic.


----------



## INSANITY (Mar 25, 2007)

Sharks. ><;


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

most of the things that live in water........


----------



## dora ♥ (Mar 25, 2007)

Heights and spiders.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

I bloody hate heights.
My leg shakes when it's getting higher and higher and higher O.O'


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Mar 25, 2007)

I fear the unknown...


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 25, 2007)

I have this weird Phobia... It has happened to me 2 times. 


I drank too much Coke and Sugar and Stuff and Beer and Coffee and I couldn't go to sleep and I stayed watching a marathon of Fooly Cooly... I threw up and felt like the room was spinning and kept waking up and going to sleep and having many nightmares....


----------



## dest (Mar 26, 2007)

always hated heights. can't stand damn step-ladders..


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 26, 2007)

Fear of guns.


----------



## YouthNinja (Apr 1, 2007)

Heights... so scary...


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 1, 2007)

people **


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 1, 2007)

Heights and Spiders scare the shit outta me......


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2007)

Heights  .


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

heights and claustrophobia....I HATE IT!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 1, 2007)

spiders and wasps.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 1, 2007)

Methwolf said:


> I have this weird Phobia... It has happened to me 2 times.
> 
> 
> I drank too much Coke and Sugar and Stuff and Beer and Coffee and I couldn't go to sleep and I stayed watching a marathon of Fooly Cooly... I threw up and felt like the room was spinning and kept waking up and going to sleep and having many nightmares....



Technically, its your fault ._.
1000th post


----------



## Casyle (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mommy!*

Hot women.  They scare the beezebus outta me!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 1, 2007)

Slimy things like worms, slugs. Ugh! Damn things give me nightmares.*shudders*


----------



## Razza (Apr 2, 2007)

Needles. Really it's just the sight of it. I can have medical injections/blood drawn without a problem as long as I just look away. I find this kinda odd because blood/whatever doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

The thing I fear most in the world is Yaoi.


----------



## Zavid (Apr 2, 2007)

being alone...


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 2, 2007)

Dead Stuffed Animals for some reason make me extremely tense. The strange thing is, gore doesn't upset me in the slightest. I was watching slasher flicks before I could walk. People think I'm pretty fucked up in the fact I just munch down on dinner while watching a surgery scene in Nip/Tuck. So, no problem with death either, its the last great adventure. I have no problem with dead animals at all, dissection, roadkill, recently deceased pet, ect. But for some reason, stuffed animals, as in taxidermy, gives me the heebe geebes. I wouldn't call it fear, but its just like I want to get away as fast as possible.

I learned to deal with it though. It still sucks, but I can endure it easily enough. Kinda ruins food if theres one close by when eating, like at restaurants.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

Knifes and such.

I also detest worms and leeches.


----------



## Sean (Apr 2, 2007)

the_genius_captain said:


> Just wanted to know what makes you guys panick in fear?
> 
> I personally hate Spiders, but who doesn't, I get goosebumps when I see them:S
> 
> How about you guys???



I love spiders!What makes me panic is pedophiles@!


----------



## Auraya (Apr 2, 2007)

Heights. Manily because I keep having dreams where I fall/jump off tall buildings.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't have one.


----------



## yummysasuke (Apr 2, 2007)

Spiders. Eight legs and eight eyes. X__X


----------



## Sean (Apr 2, 2007)

Not even psychopaths pointing guns in your fACE!


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 2, 2007)

Spiders... If I See one I get AsGirly as three Girly Girls :S


----------



## Anjo (Apr 2, 2007)

i feel like im being watched every second of the day...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the main ones such as being scared of spiders and insects. 

However, I have a strange phobia I guess. I freak out when I look at wrists, they make me feel sick. Bleh!


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 2, 2007)

This Rio fears- 
•sharks 
•uber bloody stuff 
•the dark 
•large bodies of water
•the 80's.


----------



## gsl83 (Apr 2, 2007)

The only thing that severely sickens my physically is a dentist or the serious plan to go there. I get the symptoms of a stress-induced cardiomyopathy when I have to go to a dentist.

One thing that amazed me was when an anaesthesist who was terribly afraid of needles let me practice catheterization on her arm for the practical training part of my paramedic education.


----------



## Sara (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a whole long list. 8}


----------



## Jessie (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a bad phobia of crabs, i get twitchy thinking about em *Shivers*


----------



## UnholyTrinity (Apr 2, 2007)

I have an odd phobia of going to the bathroom in a big restaurant, then coming out and not being able to remember where I was sitting, and my tablemates laughing at me as I wander about the restaurant.

I also have an intense fear of egyptian exhibits.


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 2, 2007)

Obito said:


> I have a whole long list. 8}


Queer.... =B


----------



## Sushi Cyanide (Apr 2, 2007)

Needles.  I can't handle looking at them, I had to draw one for a project once, and I almost died.  DDx


----------



## escamoh (Apr 2, 2007)

large heights

deep water

small spaces

bloody blood

and funnily enough im into stuff that invloves all of that  im scared shitless when doing it (like hiking) but its fun


----------



## Chevaux (Apr 2, 2007)

small spaces and being alone (cant sleep w/o my dog)

and they never used to bother me but clowns are really starting to get to me now...dont know why...???


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 3, 2007)

Dog hair / dirt / sand / etc..  in my bed....  Aaargghhh!


----------



## dynamiks (Apr 3, 2007)

THIS THREAD SHOULD OF DIED BY NOW, seriously, who reads 26 pages of nonsense from random people?

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .:)REIRA(:. (Apr 3, 2007)

Small spaces and spiders


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Other people.



dynamiks said:


> THIS THREAD SHOULD OF DIED BY NOW, seriously, who reads 26 pages of nonsense from random people?
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!



All threads are nonesense from random people you schmuck.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 3, 2007)

Insects D:  spontaneously start crying and stuff.


----------

